# Long Island Retriever Field Trial



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Derby Results:

1st - Beaverdam's What You Need (O-Richard & Dolores Smith, H-Patti Roberts)

2nd - Yardley Labs Ms T-Maxx (O-Jeff Goodwin, H-Bill Thompson)

3rd - Moulder's Jake (O/H Walter Moulder)

4th - Colonial Outer Banks Winchester MH (O-Michael Nelson, H-Mike Coutu)

RJ - Happydaugh's A Cut Above ** (Ann & Jeff Strathern, H-Kristen Hoffman)

J - Echo's Hot Tamale JH (O-Connie Raynor, H-Bill Thompson)

My dog's first derby points!


----------



## Pat F. (Jan 3, 2003)

And you were not there to take any pictures??? Congratulations!!!

Pat


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Jeff. And I'm with Pat, where's the pictures at? 

Tim


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I was there every minute and left my camera in the truck - partly because it was raining and partly because I didn't want to make myself anymore of a distraction to my dog. At one point I bent down to pick up my umbrella and she almost delivered the bird to me. The dogs were very close and the difference maker was an exceptionally difficult memory bird in the fourth series. I don't think I breathed the whole time.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats Jeff!!! That is Great!! Katie


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Congrats on the second Jeff....


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Any news on the AM, Qual, and Open????


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN RESULTS

1ST- #7 Esprit's Odd Man Rush H/Rick Roberts O/John & Margaret Stouffer (New FC)
2nd - #13 Coastal Midlife Drive Time H/Ed Forry O/ Dan Lawler
3rd - #51 Chance's Bang For Buck H/Ed Forry O/ Bob Graham
4th - #34 Deepwater Ripley Believeit or O/H Michael Coutu

RJ - #21 Lzy Mtn Abbygale's Creekside Piper H/Kristen Hoffman O/Jim Price 

Jams - 28, 43
________
Tf102


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Good going Ripper!!! Congratulations Mike and to all.

Paula


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratulations to Dan Lawlor and to everyone else. Dan - Doesn't that give Jag 6.5 Open points? Only a win (such a small thing) away from FC! I'll check tomorrow, but I should have recent photos of all the winners.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Brenda said:


> OPEN RESULTS
> 
> 1ST- #7 Esprit's Odd Man Rush H/Rick Roberts O/John & Margaret Stouffer (New FC)
> 2nd - #13 Coastal Midlife Drive Time H/Ed Forry O/ Dan Lawler
> ...


Woohoo Dan & Ed & Jag!


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

WAY TO GO GOODWIN!!!
YOU DESERVRED IT! (With ALL the help you have given me!!)
JUSTONE'
please re-send the camers 40/60 info. My email didn't let it come through.
ANY NEWS ON THE "Q?'


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Justone' said:


> WAY TO GO GOODWIN!!!
> YOU DESERVRED IT! (With ALL the help you have given me!!)
> JUSTONE'
> please re-send the camers 40/60 info. My email didn't let it come through.
> ANY NEWS ON THE "Q?'


When I left yesterday (about 2:30), the Q was still running the first series and the Amateur had just finished the first series. You can find the D60 kit at http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/543638-REG/Nikon_9609_D60_SLR_Digital_Camera.html. The D40 kit is at http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/532253-REG/Nikon__D40_SLR_Digital_Camera.html. Given that the price difference today is only $90, I would definitely go with the D60.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Dan. Now it starts to get fun.
Enjoy the ride

Tom D


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the congrats and thanks to Ken and Woody for giving up their weekend.

I am real happy with the way that Jag ran his trial. He showed us that he is really interested in being a part of a team. I was a bit concerned at his quest for independence in the last few months, but Ed Forry has been very patient with him and has really been working hard to show him what we want and the benefits of working as a team. 

Jeff, you are right, we just need that little win...


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

Second Hand info:
AM
1st - John Stouffer w/ Rush  (Great weekend, to say the least!)
2nd- Lynn Budd w/ Page
3rd - Missy Lemoi
4th - Bart Clark


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

The Qualifying was won by World Famous Condoleezza Bites handled by Bill Thompson. I don't know the other placements. I would assume that Bart's dog was Rubie and that Missy's was Tex.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Thats a great weekend for Rush and John Stouffer. Congrats also to Lynn on her second with Page.


----------



## joe paiement (May 1, 2008)

Go team beaverdam! Congrats on your Open , Amateur & Derby Wins! Big Congrats to team Stouffer with Capone & Rush Hope you make it to Vermont! ( I know Dotti has a big smile!)


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Lynn and Page

Great weekend for team Forry


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Dan and Bobby on Jag's and Bang's placement.


----------



## DuffDog (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrads Jeff on your derby points. I am sure you have a lot more to come.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

JBlack said:


> Congrats to Dan and Bobby on Jag's and Bang's placement.


THANKS

DAN


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

At long last I have posted photos from the Amateur at http://jeffgoodwin.com/lirftc2008/. These are in HTML. I did not post photos of all dogs -- some because of quality, some because of identification problems, and some because I ran out of time. If you ran a dog in the Amateur and do not see its picture, email me at [email protected] or send me a PM. I may be able to find a photo since I did photograph (virtually?) every dog.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks for taking the pictures and posting them. They are great quality pictures...


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice pics Jeff.


----------

